# snowex spreader



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok guys
I am going to buy aspreder,looked at the 1075,and the small 6 ft V box from snowex. The tell me that I need to run all the salt out of the spreader or it wil get hard. Is this true? This year I do not have enough customers to spread a whole ton of salt everytime it snows.
I can use all the salt in the 1075, any thoughts guys,I am going monday to buy one of them.

Regards Mike


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*Snowex*

I own a Snowex 1875 tailgate salter/sander. It's 1 year old and I've replaced the auger motor 3 times, the spinner motor once and vibrator once. Granted, all under warranty but who has that kind of time? My dealer is 45 minutes one way. The final straw was a mint cookie sized rock that siezed up the auger. The hopper was nearly empty. Not that it should matter as the auger is almost completly covered. Therefore bears almost no weight. I had to finish sanding by hand. Then disasemble unit. The dealer that I bought it from dropped Snowex (tailgates) because of all the problems.
I orginally bought the unit for it's swing away mount. I also use a snowblower and need access to my bed. The dealer also sells Fisher conveyer belt sanders but that was a hitch mount.
I'm selling the Snowex and going with Fisher.
I know, I know, you're going with a bed sander. However, there is a reason why Snowex/Trynex is cheaper. You're going to have problems if you leave materials sitting in their sander. You're going to have problems when next winter comes and you break out the sander for the first time. You're going to have problems when the 2 year warranty runs out.
Perhaps some of our fellow members have had better luck with their sanders. But I couldn't recommend a Snowex to anyone.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

and i was gonna buy ine till i read this thread


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have read a lot on this site about all types of snow ex spreaders. It seems that all they can build is a cheap spreader. I have a vee pro that I am happy with for now. But it seems that every body here has had problems with the unit or the warrenty. I was thinking about buying another snow ex, I might reconsider. Could anybody recommened a small (narrow- 36" wide) hitch mount spreader other than snow ex??


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

I have the SnowEx 1075 and it works just fine. The swing out part is great. The local dealer here is happy with the product or he would not sell it, they have a good reputation and dont want to ruin it.

Also, Trynex / SnowEx is making the spreader for other companys so dont be suprised if what you find looks the same.


----------



## Walsh Landscape (Oct 26, 2009)

any one using the V-Maxx 8500 or 9500?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya the meyer and snow ex salter look very alike except meyers spinner is stainless or alumminum. I would like to have a spinner from salt dog (I think those are the rubber ones) so it dosn't rust.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

flykelley;131183 said:


> Ok guys
> I am going to buy aspreder,looked at the 1075,and the small 6 ft V box from snowex. The tell me that I need to run all the salt out of the spreader or it wil get hard. Is this true? This year I do not have enough customers to spread a whole ton of salt everytime it snows.
> I can use all the salt in the 1075, any thoughts guys,I am going monday to buy one of them.
> 
> Regards Mike


I run a vee pro 3000 and I think its great, but if you aren't using bulk salt I would just get a tailgate spreader. And yes if you leave a whole load of salt over night in a vee pro it will freeze even with the vibrator.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, here is a thread brought back from 2004. So which one did you get?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Young Pup;1087504 said:


> Wow, here is a thread brought back from 2004. So which one did you get?


Ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Young Pup;1087504 said:


> Wow, here is a thread brought back from 2004. So which one did you get?


Lol I didn't even see the date,


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Young Pup;1087504 said:


> Wow, here is a thread brought back from 2004. So which one did you get?


I bought the 1075, kept it a year and a half bought a used snowex 6000 kept it for 2 seasons and have run a downeaster dump insert with a salter for the last 3 years. Out of all of them the downeaster is by far the most trouble free.

Mike


----------



## RCSIndiana (Aug 22, 2010)

A thread from 2004 yet the same problems in 2010. Mine has a bad trans right now. Interesting


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

ajslands;1087553 said:


> Lol I didn't even see the date,


Whoops, me either.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

flykelley;1087575 said:


> I bought the 1075, kept it a year and a half bought a used snowex 6000 kept it for 2 seasons and have run a downeaster dump insert with a salter for the last 3 years. Out of all of them the downeaster is by far the most trouble free.
> 
> Mike


NIce. I see in your signature it is updated with all of your equipment. The original post had nothing listed in the signature. Me, I am still running the 575 on my truck. Thinking of stepping it up to the 1075. So far, the 575 has had no problems other than me backing into a pole with it. lol


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have 2 1075s and they have made me thousands of dollars profit. The only weak spot is the contollers. If they die, buy one to replace it from Karrier company. The 1075 does a GREAT job. We normally put 2-3 pallets of salt through them every morning we used them. I just purchased a Salt Dogg 2000 poly V-Box spreader 2 weeks ago since we are going through so much salt. I liked the SnowEx poly V-Box spreaders, they are just too overpriced for what they are. IMO


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 4 snowex 1075 spreaders...my oldest is actually sold as a lesco. They range from 3 yrs old to 13 yrs old. I have had very little problems with them...Probably the last couple of years i have had to replace a couple of motors, a trans, and maybe 4 control boxes amongst all 4. It seems that a lot of guys dont like snowex. I would buy another 1075 in a heart beat. I will say this, it does seem that the last few years the control boxes have had issues, but i hear high marks about karrier and think i would try them if i need to replace the box. We run our salters a lot though, i go thru about 132 tons of salt a year thru my 1075's.

I think any spreader will lock up if you leave the salt in overnight.

Thinking of getting into bulk salt, so i would appreciate any input from you guys. I am looking at the snowex 7550. I like the idea of poly v-box and electric motors/augers. I don't feel like having small engine problems on a salt spreader at 2 am. Not a fan of the salt dogg and the snowex 7550 is not much more than the salt dogg in my area. Any comments or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------

